# gentoo-- o sucedaneos?

## genesis kan

Hola soy casi nuevo o nuevo porque la verdad es que hace años q no toco linux y ahora queria volver porque cada dia estoy mas cansado de ejem cierto sistema que mejor no nombrar por lo menos en mi casa en el curro no me libro ni para atras.

he estado mirando y asi en principio el linux que mas me convence es gentoo aunque no se como sera de diferente la instalacion con el 2007 a como la 1 vez que lo hice con el cd minimo y hace 3 años de eso. O uno de los sucedaneos que hay tipo sabayon. pero creo que con este ultimo perderia la posible ventaja de optimizar tu sistema.

se nota mucho el optimizar tu cflags? el no cargar cosas innecesarias si xD pero a la hora de compilar?

mas que nada es mi primera duda antes de poner uno u otro la documentacion mas o menos me la se pero esta el tema de preguntar a la gente que lo usa el como veis las cosas ya que seguro que habeis probado mas de uno antes de llegar a gentoo.

mi maquina por si preguntais es un amd x2 +4200 con 2 gigas de ram dos discos de 300 1 de 160 satas todos una grabadora y luego una externa usb uso un pocket pc con win asi q igual para sincronizar necesito aun el xp pero bueno eso es tema de mirar mas que nada la impresora y scanner estan soportadas segun he mirado ya. el chipset es un nforce 4. y la grafica un nvidia 6800 con 512 ddr3.

----------

## i92guboj

 *genesis kan wrote:*   

> Hola soy casi nuevo o nuevo porque la verdad es que hace años q no toco linux y ahora queria volver porque cada dia estoy mas cansado de ejem cierto sistema que mejor no nombrar por lo menos en mi casa en el curro no me libro ni para atras.
> 
> he estado mirando y asi en principio el linux que mas me convence es gentoo aunque no se como sera de diferente la instalacion con el 2007 a como la 1 vez que lo hice con el cd minimo y hace 3 años de eso. O uno de los sucedaneos que hay tipo sabayon. pero creo que con este ultimo perderia la posible ventaja de optimizar tu sistema.

 

Sabayon, una vez instalado, es totalmente recompilable con las opciones que tú quieras, tal y como lo es Gentoo. El problema -o ventaja para algunos- de Sabayon, es que sustituye y/o parchea componentes claves del sistema como el kernel, la toolchain (gcc, glibc, coreutils...). Claro, esto de plano invalida cualquier bug relacionado con esos temas que reportes. No se si también trae C/LD/CXXFLAGS extrañas en /etc/make.conf. Si es así, esto de por sí invalida casi cualquier bug y gran parte del soporte que puedas recibir de Gentoo, a no ser que el fallo sea evidentemente funcional.

Conste que solo explico como están las cosas. No es mi intención empezar aquí otra discusión sobre el tema, ya hay demasiadas en los foros.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> se nota mucho el optimizar tu cflags? el no cargar cosas innecesarias si xD pero a la hora de compilar?
> 
> 

 

No. Lo que se nota es no tener que instalar 50.000 dependencias para un programa simple. Eso se consigue a base de USE flags. También, el hecho de conocer mejor tu sistema hace que, inherentemente, lo uses y lo configures mejor. Es el factor humano lo que en última instancia hace a Gentoo grande. Tanto a la hora de rendir como a la hora del soporte y la información.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mas que nada es mi primera duda antes de poner uno u otro la documentacion mas o menos me la se pero esta el tema de preguntar a la gente que lo usa el como veis las cosas ya que seguro que habeis probado mas de uno antes de llegar a gentoo.
> 
> mi maquina por si preguntais es un amd x2 +4200 con 2 gigas de ram dos discos de 300 1 de 160 satas todos una grabadora y luego una externa usb uso un pocket pc con win asi q igual para sincronizar necesito aun el xp pero bueno eso es tema de mirar mas que nada la impresora y scanner estan soportadas segun he mirado ya. el chipset es un nforce 4. y la grafica un nvidia 6800 con 512 ddr3.

 

No entiendo muy bien tu pregunta. Si lo que dices es si preferimos Gentoo o algún otro derivado del mismo, yo personalmente solo conozco a Sabayon, y no lo he probado. Así que no podría opinar con propiedad (y para eso mejor no opino).

Si te refieres a Gentoo VS. cualquier otra distro, personalmente, no podría vivir con algo que no fuera una distro basada en fuentes, porque son imposibles de actualizar, y cuando los binarios se rompen, simplemente te jorobas. Es todo mucho más difícil que en Gentoo. En cuanto al resto de distros basadas en fuentes, no tienen ni la centésima parte de soporte y documentación que Gentoo.

Con tu hardware no deberías tener muchos problemas para compilar nada.

----------

## genesis kan

Muchas gracias me referia mas que nada a la hora de rapidez de un linux a otro en lo de optimizar el sabayon por lo que vi tiene demasiadas use por lo que imagino que compila para no tener problemas con demasiadas cosas de las cuales seguro que no tengo ni la mitad  :Laughing: 

Ahora estoy con el gentoo 2007 a ver q tal se me da. creo q me tendre que leer muchos post jejejeje sobre todo para meter el modo de 32 bits para programas como el macromedia etc. Eso si soy capaz de instalar

----------

## sirope

 *Quote:*   

> O uno de los sucedaneos que hay tipo sabayon. pero creo que con este ultimo perderia la posible ventaja de optimizar tu sistema.

 

En lo personal, la mayor ventaja que le veo a Gentoo es que está totalmente ajustado a tu máquina, sin instalarte una pila de basura que no necesitas como otras distros. Sabayon es una distro muy bonita, parte del ruido que hace lo ha hecho porque fue de las primeras que trajo Beryl preinstalado. Yo la utilicé intencionalmente pensando en que fuera mi introducción a Gentoo, y en eso si que ayuda mucho, pero en ella veo una soberana incoherencia, ¿Cuál es el chiste de compilar todo lo que te falta, si partes de una base precompilada?

Sobre otras distros de fuentes, me he interesado mucho por Sorcerer, de la que escucho muy buenos comentarios y pros sobre Gentoo, pero como dice i92guboj, el asunto del soporte si que es muy importante, aunque bien puedes optar por Free/OpenBSD que instalan desde fuentes y están muy bien documentadas.

Nada más mi es opinión personal.

salud222zz

----------

## genesis kan

possssssssssssssssss ejem mejor lo instalo desde el minimal cd porque desde el live cd no puedo ni de coña siempre me da error. xD bueno asi tengo mas tiempo para mirar por el foro cflags y demas para ponerlo.

una cosa se pueden bajar el codigo del kde o gnome y ponerlo en la carpeta del portage para que lo instale desde hay? lo digo porque asi lo bajo con el xp mientras hago cosas y no pierdo el tiempo de bajarlo y compilarlo por lo que he leido si se puede pero por si acaso.

----------

## i92guboj

 *genesis kan wrote:*   

> Muchas gracias me referia mas que nada a la hora de rapidez de un linux a otro en lo de optimizar el sabayon por lo que vi tiene demasiadas use por lo que imagino que compila para no tener problemas con demasiadas cosas de las cuales seguro que no tengo ni la mitad 
> 
> Ahora estoy con el gentoo 2007 a ver q tal se me da. creo q me tendre que leer muchos post jejejeje sobre todo para meter el modo de 32 bits para programas como el macromedia etc. Eso si soy capaz de instalar

 

Por esto, deduzco que vas a usar amd64, ¿no?. Si es así, no te preocupes por los 32 bits, ya andan de fábrica. Simplemente usa el minimal cd y sigue el handbook. El livecd nunca ha funcionado bien.

----------

## i92guboj

 *genesis kan wrote:*   

> possssssssssssssssss ejem mejor lo instalo desde el minimal cd porque desde el live cd no puedo ni de coña siempre me da error. xD bueno asi tengo mas tiempo para mirar por el foro cflags y demas para ponerlo.
> 
> una cosa se pueden bajar el codigo del kde o gnome y ponerlo en la carpeta del portage para que lo instale desde hay? lo digo porque asi lo bajo con el xp mientras hago cosas y no pierdo el tiempo de bajarlo y compilarlo por lo que he leido si se puede pero por si acaso.

 

Las cflags pueden parecer muy emocionantes, pero no te van a dar ninguna ventaja, en contra del mito popular, y si que potencialmente te pueden traer problemas, si no sabes lo que estás haciendo (y saber lo que se está haciendo, para mí, es leerte la página man de gcc y entenderla entera). Por eso, yo dejaría las cflags quietecitas. Los devs no son mala gente, de hecho, ponen cflags buenas para que todo vaya bien.

En cualquier caso, es tu opción, por supuesto.

En cuanto a lo de descargar paquetes, puedes sacar una lista de los archivos necesarios para instalar algo con emerge -pvf, por ejemplo, emerge -pvf kde-meta (te aconsejo usar los paquetes meta, en lugar del monolítico kde). Te aparecerá una lista con varios cientos o miles de archivos, según lo que tengas descargado y lo que quieras instalar. Algunos estarán repetidos varias veces. 

La puedes guardar en un archivo con "emerge -pvf kde-meta > lista.txt". Luego los descargas y cuando los tengas los pones en /usr/portage/distfiles. Si algo está ahí, portage no lo intentará descargar de nuevo.

----------

## ekz

Hay un truco para eso (mejor llamarlo opción):

Cuando ya estés en TU sistema, edita el fichero /etc/make.conf

y buscas una sección que diga  FEATURES="blabla foo bar" , y le 

agregas parallel-fetch, si no tienes esa linea, la creas y la dejas así:

```
FEATURES="parallel-fetch" 
```

Eso hará que portage se descargue los paquetes siguientes mientras compila.

SAludos

----------

## genesis kan

muchas gracias la verdad es que en las cflags habia pensado poner cosas estables de la wiki amos que no creo que me de problema aunque hay mucho para leer y probar que es interesante aunque la verdad eso hace que tenga que instalar mazo de veces   :Embarassed: 

en fin a ver que tal con el minimal la verdad es que por lo menos de tanto repetir las instalaciones al final me lo aprendere  a ver si ademas comprendo el porque. a ver si esta semana puedo escribir ya desde mi gentoo y mas ahora que he podido jugar al gw desde linux

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> eso hace que tenga que instalar mazo de veces 

 

Jeje, he instalado tantas veces Gentoo en este ultimo año en diferentes pc que las ultimas dos las hice sin ver el handbook y sin seguir el orden preestablecido...

... y arrancaron al primer intento....

... y sin mensajes de error ...   :Embarassed: 

Cuestión de práctica nomás.

Salud!

----------

